# Time to switch up the calls



## cmnhunter (Sep 25, 2011)

Now that my season is over I've decided to switch up my calls. I've been blowing zink for last 5 year and just want somthing new, but im having a very hard time deciding on which call company to invest in next would really like to here some of your opinions on different calls


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

no opinion on what to get, but my own personal experience with Zink was this. My SR1 seemed to break very easy, then after switching to other brands I had a hard time getting them to break. Then switching back to the Zink I was applying to much pressure and it would stick. I liked the sound of the zink, and it called in alot of Geese but it made it hard to run other brands. Not saying this was bad, just took a little extra to get used to it.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I currently have all GK Calls on my lanyard for both duck and goose calls and I love them. Other companies calls that I have tried and really like were Lynch Mob Calls and Echo Calls. Their are a ton of great calls out there try as many as possible.



Kelly Hannan said:


> no opinion on what to get, but my own personal experience with Zink was this. My SR1 seemed to break very easy, then after switching to other brands I had a hard time getting them to break. Then switching back to the Zink I was applying to much pressure and it would stick. I liked the sound of the zink, and it called in alot of Geese but it made it hard to run other brands. Not saying this was bad, just took a little extra to get used to it.


100% agree with you Kelly. I started out on Zink calls and they blew over very easy. Seems most other calls take more air. Just takes a little practice to get used to.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Start blowing them all, try out your buddies calls, and go to some of the sportsman's shows. Everyone will have an opinion.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I agree on what everyone stated. Your best bet is to blow as many calls as possible. Some calls do require A LOT more back pressure and that may take a lot of getting used to.


----------



## mn_fowler (Aug 8, 2011)

I had a moneymaker for the last 8 years and tried out the COD last season. They were good calls but i switched and now have a Tim Grounds Super thang, and a RNT microgoose and they wont be replaced any time soon. The sounds that come out of the super thang are just so good (not because of my talent). They both require pretty good hand work in order to get good sounds but once you figure it out they are nice.


----------



## cmnhunter (Sep 25, 2011)

Ya Ive blown alot of calls out there and I'm just trying to narrow them down. I started with grounds and made the switch to zink but as i started to try other calls zink just didnt sound anything like the other calls so im thinking on Lynch Mob , Gk, or Grounds again thanks for the imput guys


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

I think you should add death row call to your list of ones to try. I have a short drop and a life sentence. When I picked them up 2 yrs ago, everything else (my zink and 2 grounds) went on the collection shelf. I simply love them, very fast, medium pressure required and they are VERY comfortable in my hand.


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

Give cory a call at DRC! His calls and customer service are second to none. I can assure you that you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Ster (Jan 6, 2012)

Take a look at Sean Hammocks calls. He has worked for Foils and Zink and now came out with his own line of calls. They sound great and are pretty easy to use


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

X2 on Big Sean's Call got a full season under my belt with them and they worked awesome very easy to operate.


----------



## tman_ (Jan 5, 2012)

Would you guys recommend one of Big Seans call to a beginning caller?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

He uses a rubber in lay system in his guts and the way the barrel is designed on both calls it takes very little back pressure to operate the call. And I am not talking about just clucks but spits, moans, and even trains can all be done with out your off hand on the call. The Big Rig Gut system in the calls is truley what makes Sean's calls special. If you havent tried or picked one up you are missing out. Especially if you are a begginner you will be completely impressed with your progress as a caller after using one of the theses calls. As long as you put the time into practicing, just know that you aren't ever going to pick up any call as a beginner or even an intermediate and make it sound awesome. Like anything it takes time and work but I would gaurantee that your progress would be faster on Big Sean Call.

In my opinion Zink Calls are some of the hardest calls to learn to operate just because of the way the bell is designed at the end of the call. It makes creating back pressure pretty tough. If you are in Eastern, ND and are interested in trying one of his calls or seeing what they are capable of I would gladley meet up sometime and let you try mine.


----------



## tman_ (Jan 5, 2012)

shooteminthelips which one of his calls do you have Mr. big or the big kahuna. and if you have both which one give a more realistic sounds or which one is the easiest to learn on. Thanks


----------



## cmnhunter (Sep 25, 2011)

took your advice shootem and tried out some of big seans calls and wow they are awsome from just the little time i spent blowing them. the sound that you can get out his calls is the sound ive been really looking for


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have both calls. The Big Kahuna will get you a lot better low end, but you can still get on it and go nuts. How ever for lots of volume, fast talking, and for more high pitches the Mr. Big is the way to go. But the best way to go is to buy both cause diffrent situations it is better to have two diffrent calls. Some days you it is windy and you need lots of sounds and other days it is dead or you are hunting over water and a more mellow deep sound is better.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

X3

The Mr. Big is a fantasticaly fast call. I wasn't too sure about it, thinking it would run like a Foiles or a Zink, and was pleasently surprised with this little bugger. I'm a Grounds man myself, however it's now on the Birthday list...

Good luck with your search.

Gunny.


----------



## sodakhunter717 (Jan 30, 2012)

I want to try the Bill Saunders Red Zone. have any of you tried it or have it and if you did how did you like it? :beer:


----------



## JDP (Aug 17, 2011)

I am a big fan of C&S custom calls, small company out of Zumbrota Minnesota. The guys name is Mike Stelzner and he is great. I have a cpl of his duck and goose calls and anytime I need something tuned or fixed I just call him up and send them in and he does it for free. The calls blow really easy and sound great. I also like the supporting the little company's so you might want to check them out, just google them they have a great website. Just my two cents!


----------



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

How are the newer banded calls? I see alot of them on tv and ive just been wondering


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

TOXIC!!!!!


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

JDP said:


> I am a big fan of C&S custom calls, small company out of Zumbrota Minnesota. The guys name is Mike Stelzner and he is great. I have a cpl of his duck and goose calls and anytime I need something tuned or fixed I just call him up and send them in and he does it for free. The calls blow really easy and sound great. I also like the supporting the little company's so you might want to check them out, just google them they have a great website. Just my two cents!


I just picked up a C&S Justifier and Apostle and I am very impressed with both calls.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

The Redzone was developed and tuned to sound like a big adult canada.They take quite a bit of air to operate but if that is the sound you want the redzone will do it. I have used many different calls over the years I guess i'm done switching ,I am sticking with the Giant Killer and a Little Giant.


----------



## sodakhunter717 (Jan 30, 2012)

Old Hunter said:


> The Redzone was developed and tuned to sound like a big adult canada.They take quite a bit of air to operate but if that is the sound you want the redzone will do it. I have used many different calls over the years I guess i'm done switching ,I am sticking with the Giant Killer and a Little Giant.


thanks so far i am liking the call. :rock:


----------

